# Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850



## k4m1k42e (20. Dezember 2008)

*Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

Hallo Community,

bin auf der Suche nach einem leistungsstarken Notebook bis ca 1500€.
Hierbei ist mir, die noch nicht verfügbare, Mobility HD4850 aufgefallen.

Ich liebäugle mit dem *MSI GT727* und *GT725*. Siehe nachfolgende Links:
GT727: MSI -- MICRO-STAR INT'L CO., LTD.
GT725: MSI -- MICRO-STAR INT'L CO., LTD.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn einer Informationen zum Releasetermin hat.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.
k4m1k42e


----------



## k4m1k42e (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

Habe eine Anfrage diesbezüglich an den Vertrieb von MSI (DE) gestellt.


> Sehr geehrter Herr _k4m1k42e_,
> die Modelle werden voraussichtlich im Januar 2009 erscheinen.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr MSI Team


Sind diese Angaben zum Releasetermin realistisch oder nur Vertröstung?
Tendiere dazu mit dem Kauf zu warten. Bitte teilt mir eure Meinungen mit. 
k4m1k42e


----------



## Player007 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

Ich glaube dann schon das die HD4850 für Notebooks zu diesem Zeitpunkt erhältlich sein wird.
Evtl. kommen in der nächsten Zeit noch nähere Informationen dazu heraus 

Gruß


----------



## TheRealBecks (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

Ich habe das MSI GT727 erst vor wenigen Tagen auf MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style entdeckt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesem Notebook mehr als nur überzeugt bin, weshalb ich mir dieses Jahr keinen neuen PC (meiner ist momentan 5 Jahre alt...), sondern lieber ein leistungsstarkes Notebook zulegen werde, da ich eh viel unterwegs bin. Zudem werde ich mir bei Zeiten eine externe Platte mit 1 TB zulegen, die dann per eSATA angeschlossen werden kann und somit zum Einen Unmengen an Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stellt und gleichzeitig schneller als die interne Platte sein wird 

Und das wird die passende Platte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12: Terabyte-Festplatte mit zwei Scheiben - Seagate, Barracuda 7200.12, Festplatte, Speicherdichte, GByte

Aber eines muss ich zugeben: Ich hätte lieber einen AMD-Prozi samt mobile HD 4870 im Notebook


----------



## TheRealBecks (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

*omg* Panik! Sie haben die Notebooks von der Seite entfernt! Wehe, wenn die Dinger nicht auf den deutschen Markt kommen, dann ist Holland in Not; das könnt ihr ja wohl wissen!! *grml* -.-"
Mal schauen, was mir der Vertrieb von MSI berichtet.


----------



## Genie (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*

Hi,
interessiere mich auch für das Notebook, für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es, das der kleinste mobile Quadcore verbaut wird (Q9000: 4x2,0 GHz; 6 MB L2-Cache; 266 MHz FSB (1066))???

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit einem MSI-NB???

Wie viel wird es kosten??? (Habe nicht vor mehr als 1200,- € auszugeben, Blue-Ray kann warten...)


----------



## TheRealBecks (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Mobility HD4850*



Genie schrieb:


> Hi,
> interessiere mich auch für das Notebook, für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es, das der kleinste mobile Quadcore verbaut wird (Q9000: 4x2,0 GHz; 6 MB L2-Cache; 266 MHz FSB (1066))???
> 
> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit einem MSI-NB???
> ...


Das Vorgängermodell mit AMD-Unterbau und der HD 3850 kostet auch 1.250 €, weshalb das hier bestimmt locker 1.400 € kosten wird - denke ich mal. Der Quadcore wird aber anscheinend nicht eingesetzt; ich hätte den aber auch gerne im Notebook. Sehr geile Geräte mit HD 4870 und HD 4870 X2 kommen demnächst auch von Asus. Mal schauen, wann die ganzen Notebooks kommen und für welchen Preis.


----------

